# Conversor CC/CC de 90V a 14.5V



## Eladio (Ene 6, 2006)

Hola a todos los cibernautas amantes de la electronica, recien me he registrado como miembro y espero tener muchos amigos. Por ahora tengo un problema ojala alguien me pueda ayudar.

Se trata que tengo un panel solar que genera un voltaje aproximadamente de 90V y tengo que cargar una bateria de 14.5V. Requiero un circuito que me reduzca los 90V a 14.5V. 

Gracias desde Peru.


----------



## Raflex (Ene 11, 2006)

Hola, el voltaje del panel solar te da 90V en sus terminales?? no tienes conectadas celdas en serie? se me hace mucho el voltaje que te da el panel, verificalo con un voltimetro


----------



## Eladio (Ene 11, 2006)

Raflex dijo:
			
		

> Hola, el voltaje del panel solar te da 90V en sus terminales??no tienes conectadas celdas en serie? se me hace mucho el voltaje que te da el panel, verificalo con un voltimetro



Gracias por la atensión Raflex, te comento que el panel solar no esta conectado en serie. La marca del panel es KANEKA modelo GSA, busca en la WEB y veras que no estoy equivocado con respecto al voltaje (90V). Espero que me ayuden con un circuito que pueda reducir los 90V a 14.5V para cargar una bateria.


----------



## Raflex (Ene 11, 2006)

Hola, efectivamente si es de 90v en circuito abierto, se me hace que este tipo de panel es para aplicaciones mas especificas como bombeo de agua, se tendria que hacer pruebas por ejemplo con un transistor de potencia, conectas la terminal positiva del panel al colector, la base va ser tu ajuste del voltaje, que puedes ponerle un lm317 como voltaje de referencia, la salida va ser por el emisor y la tierra es comun con el negativo del panel.
Esto seria practicamente como hacer una fuente regulable. Habria que hacer esa prueba ya que incluso los controladores de carga comerciales no creo que manejes ese voltaje de entrada.

Si te funciona la idea postea el resultado para si alguien mas necesita un circuito asi ya tenga por donde empezar.


----------



## Eladio (Ene 11, 2006)

Raflex dijo:
			
		

> Hola, efectivamente si es de 90v en circuito abierto, se me hace que este tipo de panel es para aplicaciones mas especificas como bombeo de agua, se tendria que hacer pruebas por ejemplo con un transistor de potencia, conectas la terminal positiva del panel al colector, la base va ser tu ajuste del voltaje, que puedes ponerle un lm317 como voltaje de referencia, la salida va ser por el emisor y la tierra es comun con el negativo del panel.
> Esto seria practicamente como hacer una fuente regulable. Habria que hacer esa prueba ya que incluso los controladores de carga comerciales no creo que manejes ese voltaje de entrada.
> 
> Si te funciona la idea postea el resultado para si alguien mas necesita un circuito asi ya tenga por donde empezar.



OK, es mas o menos lo que pensaba hacer, pero tenia dudas con respecto al voltaje que va tener que absorber el transistor y una resistencia en serie al colector para obtener los 14.5V que necesito. pero no tengo un circuito todavia, ademas no se si seria mas recomendable usar un transistor fet, pero no tengo un circuito, ojala tengas una por ahi para tener una idea. Gracias.


----------



## Raflex (Ene 11, 2006)

Hola, prueba con este circuito, generalmente en vez del divisor de tension de las resistencias que no tienen valor no va, sino que se conecta el lm317 al Vin, este divisor lo puse para bajar los 90v ya que el lm317 maneja como 40 volts de entrada, para ese divisor calculale para que tengas un voltaje de unos 15 volts para que no se caliente el regulador, pon resistencias del orden de 10Kohms para que no se pierda mucha corriente con ese divisor, has pruebas y dinos si funciona.


----------



## Raflex (Ene 11, 2006)

Una correccion al circuito, me falto un componente entre una tierra, aqui esta el esquematico corregido. Disculpas


----------



## Eladio (Ene 14, 2006)

Raflex dijo:
			
		

> Una correccion al circuito, me falto un componente entre una tierra, aqui esta el esquematico corregido. Disculpas




OK Raflex, voy a probarlo luego te estare informaciónrmando como me fue. Muchas gracias


----------



## josepower (Ene 15, 2006)

Hola, si mal no recuerdo, el LM317 tiene limitada la tensión de entrada a 37 volts, por lo tanto, si conectan directamente el panel al circuito anterior, corren el riesgo de que sufran daños materiales y personales, existen alternativas mejores al circuito propuesto y más eficientes. Un saludo,

José Antonio
Power Electronics Engineer


----------



## Raflex (Ene 15, 2006)

Hola, el lm317 no esta directo al panel, por eso anexe un divisor de tension y di la explicacion de que lo calcularan para aprox 15volts.


----------



## josepower (Ene 16, 2006)

Si usas un divisor de tensión a la entrada, ¿ que sentido tiene la conversión de energía ? si luego la disipas de manera poco eficiente en forma de calor sobre el divisor, la solución pasa por un conversor conmutado, por ejemplo un flyback, un saludo

José Antonio 
Power Electronics Engineer


----------



## Raflex (Ene 16, 2006)

La idea es hacer un circuito simple y no tenga que gastar mucho, tambien di la explicacion de que el divisor debe tener resistencias grandes para que no se pierda mucha potencia en el divisor.

Si tienes un circuito exponlo, para eso es el foro, no solo digas que hay otro mejor, sino da tu solucion, si no de que sirve este foro?


----------



## Antonio (Ene 23, 2006)

Hola, una solución con un convertidor cc/cc reductor no sería muy complicada y tienen un rendimiento bastante alto


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 1, 2006)

efectivavente funcionara pero la disipacion de potencia sera grandisisisima, mejor seria con un regulador conmutado podrias intentar despiezar una fuente de PC y adapatarla para eso, es mas eficiente y no tendras tantos problemas, espero te sirva, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Eladio (Feb 8, 2006)

Raflex dijo:
			
		

> Una correccion al circuito, me falto un componente entre una tierra, aqui esta el esquematico corregido. Disculpas




Estimado Raflex, tengo una duda con respecto a las resistencias que haran de divisor de tension, para originar el voltaje a la entrada del LM317. En el diagrama  indica que debe ir a la base del transistor regulador. Me parece que debe ir a tierra. Explico las dos resistencias que hacen de divisor estan en serie un extremo a los 90 V y el otro al Negativo o tierra y el centro debo tener aprox. 35V. y como esta tu circuito creo que hay un error. Espero respuesta Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Raflex (Feb 9, 2006)

Tienes razon, un extremo va a tierra, utilice de guia el primer diagrama que hice y ahi si estaba a tierra pero a la hora de agregar el capacitor no movi las resistencias. Con respecto al divisor utiliza la resistencia que va a tierra un poco mas chica que la que va a vcc, esto para que el voltaje del divisor sea menor a la mitad del panel. Utiliza la formula de divisor de voltaje para calcular esos valores, Vo=Vss(R2/(R1+R2)) donde R1 es la resistencia contectada a Vcc, R2 a tierra, Vo es el voltaje en laparte central.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 9, 2006)

la verdad no veo bien esto por dos razones y corrijanme si me equivoco:
1- Para esta fuente el Tr disipara los restantes 65.5vdc en forma de calor, imagina tabajando a 0.5 amperios cuantos watios disipara +- 33watios y es mucho calor y mucho desperdicio.
2- Para cargar una bateria necesitas corriente pulsante con forma senoidal o cuadrada el voltaje Dc no te servira mucho pues estropeara rapidamente la bateria, si bien es cierto que la carga no es la forma correcta de hacerlo por eso disminuye su vida util, y si esta en un sitio lejano ese si es un problemota.
Sugiero lo siguente intenta construir un inversor que trabaje con los 95vdc y que te saque una señal cuadrada en un transformador de 60 Hz con esta es mas adecuado carga la bateria, bueno esta es mi opinion, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Raflex (Feb 9, 2006)

Hola, efectivamente disipara algo de potencia el transistor.

Para el punto 2, no necesariamente tiene que ser una forma de onda senoidal o cuadrada, si limitas la corriente de forma adecuada aseguras una vida larga a la bateria, todos los paneles solares usados para cargar baterias no generan una señal senoidal o cuadrada mediante algun dispositivo para cargar las baterias, solo se utiliza un contrlador de carga adecuado para cada necesidad.

El problema aqui es que ya se cuenta con ese panel solar, asi que hay que hacer algo para poder usarlo, si se quiere hacer un inversor el problema que tenemos es el mismo, el alto voltaje en dc de salida.

Si tienen una solucion posteen un diagrama con su idea, ese es el chiste de este foro.


----------



## kupak51 (Mar 25, 2006)

No si estamos a tiempo o no, Pero ahi les dejo esa. Los paneles solares da un voltaje maximo a plena o maxima iluminacion, el voltaje depende de la cantidad de lus solar recibida. Normalmente se conectan a un regulador tipo shunt que drena el exeso de corriente gastando en calor lo no utilizado. el panel dice entre sus parametros para que tipo de bateria es apropiado, pero requiere siempre del regulador. Ahora si desea hacer un uso optimo de la energia, utiliza un regulador Step Down de national,  hay varias alternativas deben ser observadas cual es la ideal.

http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LM5008.html

El uso de este tipo de regulación, es 95% eficiencia. Ojo hay dos parametros adicionales que debes controlar, No exeder la corriente maxima de la celda. No exeder el voltaje maximo de la bateria. Con algo de astucia y unos dos componentes mas controlas estos parametros criticos.
Al fin y al cabo, bastante caro es el panel para arriesgar su vida, por economizar unos centavos.
Espero que esto le sea de ayuda. Es la primera vez que me inmiscuyo en los quehaceres de otros.
Kupak.


----------



## Ignacio Franco Torres (Mar 29, 2006)

Con todo respeto para los del foro pero los paneles fotovoltaicos ajustan su voltaje y su corriente de salida de acuedo a la craga que se les coloca y cuando la carga es infinita nos dan el máximo voltaje o voltaje a circuito abierto y la mínima corriente o corriente cero, mientras que se cortociircuitamos la salida nos dara el minimo voltaje o voltaje cero y la máxima corriente.

En la figura que se muestra se ve la curva característica de los paneles fotovoltaicos de I.-V.

Espero les sea de utilidad, para quien lo quiere usar para cargar su bateria, en teoria esta debería de soportar la corriente que le proporcionaría el panel fotovoltaico a los volts que requiere la bateria (carga por corriente), si la bateria se debe cargar por voltaje entonces si se debería de hacer un reductor de voltaje y debe ser conmutado para evitar pérdidas. (El convertidor puedes es un convertidor cd-cd tipo buck)


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 30, 2006)

La energía provista por un panel solar es gratis: Eficiencia es un factor a tener en cuenta si te cobran por la energia consumida, en este caso se puede usar la corriente extra para cargar más rápido la batería. Y ahí viene mi pregunta:
¿De que tipo de batería estamos hablando?
Si es de plomo de 60 Ah y tengo 12 horas de sol para cargarla necesito un cargador de 5 A.

El cargador solar aqui propuesto no lo entiendo:
¿El cargador aqui propuesto es de 1,5 A?
Cuando no hay sol: ¿Se descarga la batería por el cargador?
Cuando hay mucho sol: ¿Entra en saturación el transitor y se pone en corto?
Cuando hay poco sol: ¿Arroja menos de 12v el panel?


----------



## Raflex (Mar 30, 2006)

Hola, el cargador propuesto anteriormente es solo para un panel de 90volts que ya se tiene, para aplicaciones especificas en las que aun no tienes paneles, mejor compra el panel adecuado a tus necesidades y un controlador de carga tambien adecuado.

Repito, el cargador propuesto es solo para un panel que nos da 90volts a la salida y mas que nada para poder usar ese panel y no gastar en otro nuevo.


----------



## FueraDeLugar (Abr 25, 2006)

Eso es lo mas facil, pero no lo mas eficiente, el regulador que estas usando es un regulador lineal, es decir una resistencia a la corriente electrica controlada por un sistema a lazo cerrado (LM317) lo mejor es que te diseñes un BUCK CONVERTER o algun tipo de regulación switchada. Ya que te va a generar mucho calor ese circuito inclusive con una carga tonta. Roman Black ha diseñado un BUCK CONVERTER muy sencillo, si tienes domino del ingles puedes escribirle a su correo para que te ayude a hacer uno de 90V a 14.5V. Ingresa a su pagina www.romanblack.com


----------



## Eladio (May 6, 2006)

A todos los colegas que aportaron con su opinion le estoy muy agradecido. Solucione el problema de la siguiente manera, tuve que mandar a fabricar un conversor la cual ademas de cargar la bateria me controla la carga. cuando ya esta cargada solo deja pasar una pequeña carga de mantenimiento. Este proyecto fue para una comunidad indigena. Aquellos que deseen aportar alguna otra idea sera bienvenido. Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## rony pinto (May 27, 2006)

me pregunto si eso de usar un lm317 resulta eficiente


----------



## rony pinto (May 27, 2006)

me pregunto si eso de usar un lm317 resulta eficiente
http://shop.altenergystore.com/items~Cc~DCVOLTCN~CName~D+C+Voltage+Converters.htm


----------



## VichoT (May 28, 2006)

holas. no es mejor conectar un grupo de baterias en serie , asi se supera el problema del sobrevoltaje de carga hacia una bateria individual y no se pierde energia .
 recuerden que todo tipo de regulador de voltaje genera una perdida de energia a la fuente original(en este caso la fotocelda) y esto se atenua en el caso de un regulador serie, si insistes en poner una sola bateria yo et recomiendo un contrl de voltaje mediante PWM.
BYE!


----------



## Eladio (May 29, 2006)

Me parece una buena idea, voy a tenerlo presente y ver que posibilidades tengo de ponerlo en serie y ver cual es la eficiencia, como controlaria la carga de las baterias y como sabria si todas las baterias estan full de carga? Bueno hay que estudiarlo. Saludos


----------



## kmmp (Ago 27, 2006)

Para estos casos se usan reguladores switching del tipo "buck", por el tema de la gran disipacion.
A causa de la diferencia de voltage ( 90 - 14.5 = 75.5V ) si la corriente de carga fuese de solo 1 Amp. la disipacion sobre el elemento de paso seria de 75.5Watts,
si la carga es de 10 amperes = 750Wats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sin hablar del desperdicio de energia una barbaridad.
Fijate mejor si noes posible reconfigurar el panel solar para que de una tensión mas razonable. ( 20V ) . PD. El voltage maximo de las baperias de plomo es= 14.20Volts


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 8, 2006)

Estoy alucinando con las respuestas, porque creo q son erroneas. Completamente.

Lo primero: Hay fuentes comerciales q empiezan a trabajar a unos 85VDC, aunque lo normal es que lo hagan a partir de 120VDC.
Segundo: ¿por qué no usar soluciones comerciales?
Aqui tienes conversores DC/DC que están diseñados para este tipo de problemas (bueno, realmente se diseñaron para carretillas elevadoras, pero te podría decir infinidad de aplicaciones en las que los usan mis clientes)

http://www.deutronic.com/dc-dc-converter-for-vehicles/250-watt-emv.htm

Pasate y miratelo, tambien tienes un modelo, el DR25N-12, que te vale tambien para la entrada y es de 25W, pero no es aislado.

Saludos.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 8, 2006)

A nimfred:

ERROR!!!!

Si tienes 60Ah, la carga mínima debe ser de 6A.
Es una regla q se usa al trabajar con baterías de plomo o plomo GEL (las q no necesitan mantenimiento y van selladas) y es que hay que cargar con un 10% de la capacidad de la batería.
España tiene un factor 4 en energia solar, pero para los calculos se aplica un factor 3. Quiere decir q realmente tenemos 3 horas de potencia máxima.
Así pues, con un regulador de 5A puedes cargar hasta 50Ah, aunque en la práctica si que podrás cargarlas, no seguirás la curva de carga y durarán muchisimo menos.

Saludos,
pocavoz@gmail.com


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 13, 2006)

No me di cuenta de la ubicación global, yo estoy sobre el tropico, el sol está desde las 6 hasta las 20 y pica de 8 a 18.
Igual no importa si tarda varios días en cargarse si no vas a consumir los 60Ah en un solo día.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ene 6, 2010)

Raflex dijo:


> Una correccion al circuito, me falto un componente entre una tierra, aqui esta el esquematico corregido. Disculpas


:
 Que onda con esos diagramas? 

Yo tengo el mismo inconveniente en este momento, tengo una tensión de CD muy alta que quiero aplicar a un regulador conmutado que solo acepta de 8 a 40 VCD de entrada.

Igual que lo que mencionan pensé en un divisor de tensiones. Pero hay el siguiente problema.

Uno hace el divisor de forma que por el pasen 10 veces la corriente que necesitamos de salida, de tal forma que cuando la carga demande su corriente, aún haya suficiente en el divisor para mantener la división del voltaje. Y resultan resistores imposibles.

Por ejemplo en mi caso necesito 12v/5A a partir de 180VCD.
Si R=V/I Entonces para el divisor REQ=Vin/10*5A= 3.6 Ohms debe ser la suma de los resistores del divisor.

Ahora sin calcular lso valores de cada resistor, solo considerando que en uno requiero una caída de 12V y deberá soportar 50A la potencia del resistor es de 12*50= 600W  

Ahora el otro en el cuál se caerán más de 160V requiere unos miles de watts 

En el caso del que abrió el tema, el problema creo que no es la potencia, pero si veo que el divisor de tensión con transistor o lo que hubiera pensado hacer no sería muy eficiente.

Esa idea la descarté, como alguien sugirió hay que buscar por el lado de las fuentes conmutadas, quizás algo no completo, un Buck por ejemplo.

O bien en mi caso lo que se me ocurre hacer, no se que tan viable irá a ser, será meter un rectificador controlado como puente de diodos, así no tengo tanto voltaje ya rectificado.

Un Saludo


----------

